# 2 month old ball python



## bavchouhan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi All

I'm new to the world of keeping snakes. I have 36'' x 15'' x 15'' vivarium
in which ihave 2hides, a waterbowl, a heat mat which stays under a slate tile (as ive read that ball pythons should not havedirect contact with the heat mat), also a red heat bulb 60w. The heat mat and bulb combined, used in conjunction with a thermostat keep a third of the tank between 30-32 degrees, whilst the cooler end borders 26 degrees, with a humidity level of 64%.
I have a 2 month old ball python weight 78 grams. I have a RUB which I have placed about 25% of the base over the heat mat,and have been advised not touse the bulb whilst it is young.
She 'ladders' keep looking to get out of the RUB to get into the main tank.
Is there any issues, with letting 'Ladders' have free rain of the tank?? at this stage.
I find that climatising the overall tank easier. I can acheive one side with a temp of 30-32,with the cooler side hitting 27 -28. 

Thanks Bhav


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

My 3-4 month old royal has full access to a 4ft vivarium with no problems. Try it and see, some of them are absolutely fine, and as you say it's much easier to provide a gradient in a larger enclosure. Provide them with hides and some darkness at night and they tend to use the space.


----------



## bavchouhan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Thanks for the reply,I've set Ladders free in the vivarium she is having a good nose around i have 3 hides in there at the mo,and a waterbowl shallow filled. :2thumb:
will keep a watch over her


----------

